# 2016 Early Goose



## romans116 (Aug 1, 2011)

On the eve of early goose opener, I thought it would be good to get a general thread going. Has anyone seen birds moving in? I have been noticing a lot of wheat coming off over the last 3 or so weeks in the NE part of the state. I'm hoping the discs aren't caught up to the combines so the birds have some food to use. Who is getting out to scout this week?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Not much wheat coming off in my area, too wet for the equipment. Seeing 10 acres here 15 acres there and lots of muddy tracks in the field so be careful where you drive. Birds are not very active yet.


----------



## birdflu2010 (Sep 17, 2015)

I will be going out thursday/friday to scout around for saturday. I know there are a few pockets of them around. Just need to find where the buggers are at exactly


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

More rain here so it looks like the silhouettes may get the call for this weekend. Farmers are already tired of pulling their equipment out of the mud and don't want to aggravate them any further...


----------



## romans116 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah true enough. I was out last night looking around and there are definitely birds. 50-150 grouped up on feeds. They are using loafing ponds between roost and feed quite a bit too.


----------



## birdflu2010 (Sep 17, 2015)

So how has everyones season been going so far?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

3 hunts so far and averaging 5 birds a hunt......mostly due to my rusty shooting.... The fields I've been in are pretty wet so I've been using my small spread which is a small trailer I can pull behind the ATV that holds 18 FBs and 6 dozen silhouettes. I'm usually done in about an hour or less.


----------

